# Hi,we are new members



## lenny (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi. we are lenny and christine from tyneside (and jack the dog),I like the look of this site.I have always wanted to try wild camping but my wife is'nt too sure about this. Can anyone reassure her?
We own an old renault traffic autosleeper for the moment but I am constantly looking out for a used hymer A class.
regards...len and chris


----------



## Trevor (Oct 30, 2007)

lenny said:
			
		

> Hi. we are lenny and christine from tyneside (and jack the dog),I like the look of this site.I have always wanted to try wild camping but my wife is'nt too sure about this. Can anyone reassure her?
> We own an old renault traffic autosleeper for the moment but I am constantly looking out for a used hymer A class.
> regards...len and chris


Hello lenny and christine and wellcome hope you like this forum.
I am also from Tyneside.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 30, 2007)

hi to you i am shure you will get used to wilding  my wife has she was a bit nervious at first but now she is ok if it feels ok do it if it dont then follow your instincs


----------



## mark e (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome and shwm ai from Wales. Does'nt she like a bit of rough now and again. Lol. My wife was the same years ago when we started tenting, then caravanning and now motorhoming. Only just had it, leaving friday for a weekend of wildcamping, cant wait 12 volts here we come...


----------

